# Morning trip



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

I was decking for One Eye Ed yesterday. We met our 2 guys about 6:15. It was the first time for both and had no idea what was ahead. We were the only boat to leave the dock yesterday. The seas were high although not noticeable in any pictures. We ran down the river and out the pass with no fog for a change. There was no wind at all BUT as we got near the gulf the pass had a chop that was unexplainable. The rozos did not seem to be moving that much so we had no idea that the winds were building as predicted. We found out as soon as we hit the gulf. We went about 7 miles out and found some good marks so we set up for some action. Our 2 customers did not have sealegs. On the first drift we hook up and the customer almost drops a shimano 30 wide on a bent but over the side. We lost that fish. The guy in the front hooks up and we get our first blackfin in the box.










They struggled to stand up with every fish. We lost 2 in the motors and a couple more to crossed lines and cutting One of the lines. A shark also nailed a free meal from us. One of our friends came by for a photo shoot. Had something on the camera lens. Did not black out his face as seen on TV.










These guys were throwing up between every fish. We knew the day was going to be short so we hit the fish with heavy chum. At 11:30 we were heading to the barn. The guys were very happy to hit hard ground. After getting to the dock we went straight up the stairs to the restaurant to refill the void in the guys stomachs. After the priorities we took the fish out and proceded to finish our trip.










14 blacks in the morning while throwing up and falling down as the waves rocked the boat would be considered a heck of a day. We lost 6 other blackfin tuna. These two guys will be back and they won't be so clueless as to what they ask for. A time they will be talking about for a long time to come.

Life is Good!
Fishing is not a matter of life or death. It's more important than that.

CAPT HOOP -- OUR FREEDOM


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

Sorry put this in the wrong spot and can not delete


----------

